# broad mites with organic grow



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2016)

:cry: I have heard about broad mites recently but hadn't met one eye to eye yet. Now I have.  I received a clone from a nice man that didn't know he had sent me broad mites. When he told me, I got my loupe and didn't see anything and the plants looked great so I didn't worry, thought maybe the mites died in the shipping this winter.  Not so.. Broad mites make spider mites look like nothing.  By the time you see them the damage is done. They are the size of a half a grain of salt. When you look on the leaves you see eggs that resemble trichomes.  The eggs are easier to see than mites. There is no webbing

I had two big girls in flower, LA's and  Harlequins in veg. They all of them.

After brainstorming with Orangesunshine, he was the brains, i was the storming:vap-Bong_smoker:  He told me to cut my losses. I had sprayed three times with my usual stuff..sns, I even got azamax... i saw hundreds of eggs. He said i was going to either kill my plants or stunt them with the spray. He was right which is usually the case.  

The problem now is i have a few folks that are being helped by Harlequin and she is clone only and I have had her for a few years. 

i am making note of what i have done so I can refer back.

Took cuttings of harley and la,... I put the rapid rooter on the cuttings with cloning gel and dumped the cuttings in ice water with 2 capfuls of rubbing alcohol for one minute. They are so little that I just twirled them in the water and agitated   for one minute. Then i put in the cloner.  I really hope they root, i will do the ice water tomorrow too. I did a clone that was yesterday and I don't see any eggs.

I can't use the strong stuff as my grows are mostly medicine.  I will keep let you know if i win this war.
If your still reading, you are very kind.  This better work or else.. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2016)

I truly believe the cold water with alcohol did the trick. Fingers crossed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2016)

Although I have not met the people we are buying the house in Oregon from, I know that they grew Harlequin and that they are organic growers.  I will see if I might be able to get some cuts.
.
I have decided that I am starting completely over because of spider mites.  Dampened pests.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2016)

By the time you are ready I will have new plants and clones.. I hope THG.   Since your asking, ask about Medicine woman, clone only oregon strain please.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 15, 2016)

Organic controls are pretty much useless against broad mites.

Not even sure if you have broad mites if you saw anything. They are microscopic, a 30x loupe shows nothing. They actually penetrate and get inside the leaves, flowers, whatnot. Their saliva is toxic and causes severe deformation and growth entirely stops.

I really thought it was a problem with my soil since I saw nothing and I had never even heard of broad mites. A google search on deformed leaves brought them up and a few pics looked just like my plants.

Anything that doesn't actually penetrate the leaf is mostly useless since they are inside. One thing that might work is a sulfur burn. It did work for russet mites which are similar, but not quite as nasty. This blade had a microscope and could do a positive ID.

Ended up using Forbid 4F which worked with just one application. It will penetrate the leaf's surface but goes no farther like a true systemic would. New growth resumed within a couple of days after treatment. I've been cloning off the new growth and as soon as well rooted the infected plants will be destroyed with fire.

I only had 3 host plants going and no new plants, visitors, or me going to other gardens. It's a total mystery, especially since I'm ~3,000 miles from where they were first reported in So Cal.

These things make spider mites look like Lab puppies in comparison, plus they are one of a very few pests that can actually kill a plant.

Good luck on killing them.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2016)

Wet, how nice to see you again. welcome home, everything you said is right-on.. I manages to save my one nurse larry cutting. I learned you can't kill bugs on cuttings without roots.  So while i was waiting for her to get roots I put her in the refrigerator a couple of days, i gave her ice water baths daily and when she got big enough I  used the organaside on her a couple of times and she is clean. I lost my whole grow to broadmites but so happy i got my Nurse larry cut back. I lost my harlequin which broke my heart, but has been replaced by some awesome folks.

You really can't see broadmites.. all you can see are the eggs and the damage and yes, wet, that horrible poison they insert into the plant tissues...oh horrors... I will have night mares forever.

It took these clones that were sent to me 8 weeks to show damage and then it is over.. I learned a lot. now anything that comes in goes to the shed first.


----------



## vostok (Apr 15, 2016)

My method I used back in 09 was

fill your bath with hot water, check with ur gauge make sure its at 110F/44C add a half cup of neem oil ..

stir well and dunk the entire plant, not the roots just stem and leaves to soak for a (horrid) 10 minutes, after.. 

allow to dry in a warm wind for 2-3 hours

I have a similar method for bud rot, just swap the neem for household bleach ...lol

good luck


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 16, 2016)

if I was a pest thats the one I would be...

Thats one Ugly Muther fcker


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2016)

Isn't that like water boarding,,,thats just cruel.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2016)

WH, did you see what i was dealing with up there?  YUCK.. i never saw the mite even with 60x scope... i did see 60000 eggs however. Hey it worked, i hope. 

 Hi Vostok! nice to see you again and thank you for the lovely pic.. I read about the hot water and i couldn't figure out how to do it... but since they don't live here in the PNW i figured freezing was the way to go.. Thank you.  I pray i never get them again, but if i do.. i will try your method.  MAN they are ugly.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 17, 2016)

That be some bad ju..ju...Please never me..


----------



## vostok (Apr 17, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Isn't that like water boarding,,,thats just cruel.  Lol



it is unfortunate that non members visit this site and glean info, often they are governmental organizations, CIA NSA even the FBI ???..(shock horror)
Once this info is stolen, admin here has very little jurisdiction, and I agree water boarding should be done in temperate water, without any further additives, for use on mammals


----------



## vostok (Apr 17, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> WH, did you see what i was dealing with up there?  YUCK.. i never saw the mite even with 60x scope... i did see 60000 eggs however. Hey it worked, i hope.
> 
> Hi Vostok! nice to see you again and thank you for the lovely pic.. I read about the hot water and i couldn't figure out how to do it... but since they don't live here in the PNW i figured freezing was the way to go.. Thank you.  I pray i never get them again, but if i do.. i will try your method.  MAN they are ugly.



We Need a Bigger 'Like' Button ???
My clime is very similar to the PNW, ie. fog at least 3-4 times per year, with low humidity most the year

20 plus years later I'm still fighting molds and fungi, best /imo is neem oil or even neem cake in the soil..neem for defense.

the the cure once I have it, its the same as above,

1: wrap pot in plastic trash bag

2: dip plant(stalk leaves,bud) into a solution of temperate water and 10% bleach

3: allow to dry in a warm wind works well

Good Luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2016)

Vostok, you get mold and mildew in low humidity?  That is one problem I have never had, living with quite low RH most of the time.  I hate neem oil--it always seems to clog the pores of the plant up and leave a nasty residue.  Haven't tried neem cake in the soil.  Is this cure for broadmites or mold and mildew?


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2016)

A little update,. So, I have this special clone of AC/DC, ( Charlottes web) that I believe I have almost killed  using organicide to get rid of these bugs... I decided that I would take a chance and put her outside. I really feel she will have a better chance outside with all the beneficial bugs I have out there. This back yard has been organic for like 15 years now, and I think the ecosystem that is in place will take care of this clone... we will see. scary but i have a good feeling.  Wish me luck. Integrated pest management is where it is at! woo hoo.


----------



## yarddog (May 30, 2016)

Good luck rose!     What about this confession you spoke of a few weeks ago??


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2016)

YD, this is my confession, my husband thinks i am crazy and all the other plants will get the mites.. I don't think so.. We will see. I have been wrong before..lol, I am betting on the ecosystem... GULP.


----------



## yarddog (May 30, 2016)

I have no clue,  it seems like these broad mites are the worst thing to have.


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 17, 2017)

All i can say is method 1 ppm from grow technolagies. Coming to canada very soon


----------

